# Hi



## Aerobic24 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi, My name is Layla, I am a new mom who made an account on this forum to seek out advice about some issues I have been having with my husband in regards to our baby.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Aerobic24 said:


> Hi, My name is Layla, I am a new mom who made an account on this forum to seek out advice about some issues I have been having with my husband in regards to our baby.


*Welcome to TAM, Layla! So what is the nature of your problem?*


----------

